# XP: Fehler nach Reparatur mit XP-CD



## Neyman (22. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich einen Treiber installiert habe, konnte ich plötzlich mein System nicht mehr korrekt starten.
Ich habe also meine XP-CD eingelegt, neu gestartet und bin im Setup auf  "Installieren" gegangen, um danach "Reparieren" auswählen (-> Reparatur einer Windows Installation). Es werden dann die wichtigsten Dateien kopiert und nach 15 Sekunden neu gestartet. Normalerweise geht Windows automatisch in das XP-Setup (glaube ich), jedoch bekomme ich nur folgende Meldung zu sehen:

"Windows XP Setup kann nicht vom abgesicherten Modus aus aufgerufen werden. Setup wird jetzt neu gestartet."

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich weiter komme?!

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## torbin (23. März 2004)

Hallo

mal versucht einfach mal wieder eine Systemwiederherstellung zu machen zu dem zeitpunkt vor der treiber installation.

Oder du deinstalliertst den Treiber wieder, wenn es wirklich das Problem verursacht.

Ist glaub ich nicht das was du wissen wolltest wolltest aber so kriegst due dein system wahrscheinlich wieder vernünftig wieder zum laufen.


GRUSS


----------



## Cheris (24. März 2004)

mit windows "reparieren" hatte ich auch immer problem helfen kann ich dir da auch nicht außer eben mit der "wiederherstellung"


----------



## barney (24. März 2004)

Hallo Neyman,

hast du noch die Option mit der "zuletzt funktionierende Konfiguration" zu starten?
(Beim Boot F8 drücken)
Ich glaube das mit der Reperaturfunktion war ein bisschen voreilig.

mfg barney


----------



## Neyman (24. März 2004)

@torbin:
	Ich konnte ja gar nichts mehr sehen (Grafikkartentreiber), und die Systemwiederherstellung hat auch nicht funktioniert. Den Treiber konnte ich nicht deinstallieren, da ich nichts sehen kann.

Hab jetzt auf eine andere Partition Win XP neu installiert, die andere (erste) Windows-Installation existiert aber immer noch.

@barney:
	Ja, das habe ich schon probiert, aber wie schon oben gesagt: Es ging net / hat nichts gebracht...


----------

